# Random happiness!



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I love it when your favorite fish store gets even better!  One of the better fish stores around here (best selection of plants and great prices on everything) gives discounts to the local Aquarium society! I joined at the meeting on Thursday and now I get a 10% discount on everything, including plants and fish! Weeee!!!! Happiness is me!!

( anyone else think i should cut back on the sugar?  )


----------

